

Dashlane Speeds Up The Web With Instant Logins, Automatic Checkout  - hyyypr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/16/dashlane-speeds-up-the-web-with-instant-logins-automatic-checkout-and-more/

======
lobster_johnson
Works fine if you only use desktop OSes and only use your own computer. Looks
like it's sorely needing a mobile version.

If you start relying on this for remembering passwords for you, then surely
much of the point would be to use it like 1Password -- to generate long,
complex, randomized, unique passwords for each site. You won't be able to
remember those passwords. I would hate to go to my iPad and find that I have
to use the "forgot password" link to log in somewhere.

------
rollypolly

      But here’s a key point: that data stored in its
      encrypted format on your own hard drive. It’s
      also encrypted on Dashlane servers.
    

Doing security right.

~~~
daniper
Yeah, I think that's the only way people will get over the mental hurdle of
putting all their important info/data in one place: Security and Privacy.

